# "Coroner in Grey"/Seattle musicians



## ChristopherPennison

Hello, everybody. This is my first post on the forum and so I thought I would send out a link to my personal music page. The guitar piece you hear was composed by me and performed by my wonderful friend Daniel Vildosola (www.danielvmusic.com).

http://www.reverbnation.com/chrisjp

I'd be interested in hearing back from you if you enjoyed the piece. I have also been attempting to put together a local string ensemble to play and record original music in the Seattle area. If you play guitar, violin, cello, double bass, etc., I would certainly love to hear from you.

Thanks again for taking time out of your day to listen.


----------

